# Dark Rock Pro C1



## DaDony09 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes be quiet! Team,

ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines Dark Rock Pro C1 von euch! Leider sind mir beim letzten Umbau meines PCs wohl 2 der 4 Halterung für die Lüfter abhanden gekommen und nun betreibe ich den Kühler notgedrungen nur mit einem Lüfter!
Wäre es evtl. möglich, auf welche Art und Weise auch immer, Ersatz für die 2 verloren gegangenen Halterungen zu erhalten? Selbstverständlich würde ich auch die Kosten dafür übernehmen!
Ich hoffe mir kann hier weitergeholfen werden!

LG


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo DaDony09,

im Fall, dass du die Halteklammern meinst, nenne mir bitte deine Adresse per PM und das Problem wird schnellstes gelöst.

Gruß

Marco


----------

